# Phosban150



## ChefMark (Oct 23, 2010)

Ok so I got a Phosban150 last week. Was having p03 problem. Its been running in the system since Tuesday of this week. I installed it as for the instructions.
Ph did not really move around. So since Thursday I have noticed my fish is breathing very heavy. I checked and rechecked levels and they are fine. What could this be ? I have herd that other medias can deplete Oxygen. Is this what is happening ? I have lots of movement in the tank for flow.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Which media are you using? The whitish (aluminum oxide/AlOx) or the brown (ferric oxide/FeOx)? IME, using AlOx that's freshly wetted will cause the fish to gasp. Ideally, let is soak for at least a hour before use. Never had that reaction using FeOx.

HTH


----------



## ChefMark (Oct 23, 2010)

I am running the phosban Synthetic Oxide hydroxide. Its the media they make for the twolittlefishies phosban reactor. Well I have since unhooked the reactor and within 4 or so hours the fish was back to him self. I am not running a skimmer on the tank as it is only a 29 gal. But I have herd that you need to run one when running this as it will deplete o2
I will be picking up a skimmer in a week and will then hook the reactor back up.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Hmmm...brings another thought...AlOx is probably more aggressive in O2 depletion vs FeOx when freshly wetted/rinced for use.

I recall BRS ROX carbon recommends soaking the carbon for at least a day for that very reason.

Glad everything is doing fine after taking the PBRx offline


----------

